# 1.5 gallon sand jar



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

I remember this raptor! 
That's quite the goofy grin in the last photo with the shrimp on its snout.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

The shrimp looks like it's going "Yo, dude, selfie! Smile!"
Nice little jungle tank!


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

Hahahaha!

I thought you had named your angry, bitey fish "Velociraptor." You actually have a velociraptor in your tank! 

I love it.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

randym said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> I thought you had named your angry, bitey fish "Velociraptor." You actually have a velociraptor in your tank!
> 
> I love it.



I thought the same thing! When I saw the actual velociraptor in there, I almost died laughing.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I wish it was a real raptor. Sure, she wouldn't be underwater, but I hear homeboy Chris Pratt is pretty good with them


----------



## jeffpersonn (Feb 9, 2014)

Bettas will attack the shrimps!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey, I remember this! You were asking about some sand in your back yard.

I just went back to check on your previous thread. Sorry I never did return and reply to that thread.
The substrate looks great and the plant roots seem to love it as well (as seen in previous thread)! Looks like the substrate is a little thin for that lotus/lily though.

It would be cool if you did set up a bigger tank with the T-Rex, make a "Jurassic Park" themed tank.

Take some shots with the Velociraptors mouth open! (put a piece of food in it's mouth so the shrimp goes in there. just joking, or am I? hahaha)


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

jeffpersonn said:


> Bettas will attack the shrimps!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


That's actually fine by me. I love shrimpies as much as the next person, but these are culls.

Bump:


WaterLife said:


> Hey, I remember this! You were asking about some sand in your back yard.
> 
> I just went back to check on your previous thread. Sorry I never did return and reply to that thread.
> The substrate looks great and the plant roots seem to love it as well (as seen in previous thread)! Looks like the substrate is a little thin for that lotus/lily though.
> ...


Actually had trouble with snails going in the raptor's mouth and not being able to figure out how to escape...Too bad the tank is too small for a Chris Pratt action figure to go in with raptor. Well, it was between him and setting up a cage (tank?) fight with the Hulk and Velociraptor

And I'm sure the lilly would love more substrate... its big brother is sitting in a gallon pot in my container pond. It's bloomed there. Dunno if that one can ever go back to being a 'dwarf' lily though, haha. I'm going to try and control this one's growth more- I'm running out of places to put lillies!


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I have discovered the next step I must take.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

That made me laugh!


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Ye thought there would be no updates? Ye were wrong!

Had some minor algae issues after moving in Pixel, and some shrimp became lunch. Also, acclimation is for the weak, therefore the jar now has a lid. And a heater set at 80.


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

Just by that grin i can tell that raptor is up to no good


----------

